

Microsoft's Getting Rusty At Stealing from Apple - paulsutter
http://m.readwriteweb.com/archives/video-surface-vs-ipad-microsofts-getting-rusty-at-stealing-from-apple.php

======
kaolinite
<http://imgur.com/gallery/hXeAU>

~~~
robert_nsu
I was beginning to wonder if anyone remembered Windows XP Tablet Edition since
2002 happened a while back.

According to my 10 year old niece: "The Lord of the Rings movie came out a
long time ago." So, when I see things like this, I think the person who made
it is probably ten years old also.

Edit: Relevant <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwJhpcrjR7Y>

